# Solved: pc freezes and then beeps & unfreezes at the same time



## TGM00 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,
i use my PC every day and it has been rock stable for years.
however lately i have an issue while browsing:
the computer freezes randomly when i'm online. It freezes completely -even the mouse- for a few seconds.
Then it beeps once *from the speakers* and unfreeze at the same time.
No BSOD or anything else.

Seems like a hardware problem, but i am not sure.
It should beep from the desktop *inside* if it was the RAM.
Also, i tried a lot of stress-tests to ensure 24/7 stability
It passed memtest for >12hrs, HD tune, IBT, and even prime95 for 24hrs, to fail when i opened 5-6 chrome tabs!

I found the same question from the member "chris6273" who also happens to have alomost the same system with me.
But the thread was closed and i coulden't find a satisfying answer.
please help

*MY SYSTEM*:

CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q9550 @2.83Ghz
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q-D Turbo
RAM: DDR2 Kingston hyper-x T1 PC8500 @1066Mhz 8GB
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285

thank you for any answers or ideas


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

T :
Hello & Welcome to Tech Guy Forum
Please: 
provide the brand, model & model # of your computer if available
run this forum's sys info utility; paste the results in a reply at this thread
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links

check the event viewer for items [ events ] at the time of the GC issue
copy the detaisl & post in a reply
http://www.7tutorials.com/basics-about-working-event-viewer-windows

boot to safe mode w/ networking. 
test GC
boot to normal mode

uninstall GC, & for test purposes, use IE9. 
Does the problem happen

RF123


----------



## TGM00 (Feb 10, 2013)

there is no brand/model of my computer since i build it myself

here is the sys info as requested:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8191 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 69014 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5QD TURBO
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled



I am using Internet Explorer for 2 days now with no issues and i'm reinstalling Chrome just in case.
I found a lot of "WMI EventID -10" errors at the Event Viewer.
I dont know what it means and if it's relevant.
As soon as i have another random freezing issue, i'll check the Events again.

If the issues don't stop i'll try some Registry Repair program or even format.
I just don't want it to be a hardware problem.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Before you do a Registry Repair program, please consider these articles.

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Registry_Cleaners

http://miekiemoes.blogspot.co.uk/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I would back up what Captainron has said about registry cleaners, do not use them as all they will do is remove orphan entries and possibly some registry keys that your system needs. You can have thousands of orphan keys in the registry and it will make no noticeable difference if you remove them. It certainly won't fix the freezing issue with Google Chrome.

As IE has been working without freezing then the problem is specific to Google and quite likely due to an infection. Re-installing GC is not always a guarantee the problem will be cleared unless you clean out the sync data from your account, when you reinstall the data is put back into GC and if there was a bad process before it may be added back to the browser.

Please follow this to be sure you complete the re-install without a risk of re-infection.

Follow the instructions in these links. I would recommend printing out all the instructions or have them displayed on another adjacent computer to make sure you do not miss anything.

Follow instructions here: How to delete Google Chrome sync data

Then uninstall Chrome in the normal way from Control Panel > Programs and Features, click on Chrome and then click on Uninstall, select everything for removal when asked.

Then go here and follow ALL the instructions. Manual removal of Google Chrome

When done use IE to Download Temporary file cleaner and save it to the desktop.
Double click on the icon to run it (it appears as a dark grey dustbin). For Windows 7 and Vista right click the icon and select *Run as Administrator*.
When the window opens click on* Start*. It will close all running programs and clear the desktop icons.
When complete you may be asked to reboot, if so accept the request and your PC will reboot automatically.

If there is no request to reboot please reboot anyway and run the scan again.

When done reboot the system and then reinstall Google Chrome from Here
========================================================================

I would then suggest you run this tool which will clean up any bad Add-ons or Toolbars from the system.

Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and click on this icon on your desktop:









You will then see the screen below, click on the *Delete* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to reboot the PC. When the PC has rebooted you will be presented with the report, copy & paste it into your next post.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I suggested the uninstall of GC as a troubleshooting step; not to remove any malware. I leave that issue to someone with this forum's recognition for knowledge in the malware removal area. 

I hope you don't mind if I follow along, Mark. 

RF123


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please do


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you! 

Is your avatar related to 14 Feb? It is cute. 

RF123


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It may look that way, but no.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

You mean it is NOT cute!????


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

No, I meant not related to Feb 14th.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I KNOW what you meant!!! Silly Mark. That's why I added the  

I apologize for distracting you from the tasks at hand. 

RF123


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I read that wrong, didn't I


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

*HEY*! We are talking about V Day here! 
Let's not spoil the mood.

Now where were we? 
Yes, I will have another glass of champage.

OOO OOO
Chocolates? 
You remembered my fondness for chocolates from Brussels.

RF123
Sorry, Mark, but I don't know about chocolatiers in Spain. Perhaps you can recommend one? A box would be nice. 
Ahem!


----------



## TGM00 (Feb 10, 2013)

i reinstalled Google Chrome again,
but this time i cleaned all the sync data and the Temporary Folders using TFC, as Mark suggested.
No problems so far, my browsing experience is so much better!

many thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome and glad to hear things have improved. As a precaution I would advise you to run ADWCleaner as it will clean out any remaining Adware, please post the log when done.


----------



## TGM00 (Feb 10, 2013)

# AdwCleaner v2.112 - Logfile created 02/13/2013 at 12:09:07
# Updated 10/02/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : Mike - MIKE-PC
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\Mike\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Ask

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\APN PIP
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Crossrider
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Search Settings
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Cr_Installer
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\PIP
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Freeze.com
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\PIP
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{813A22E0-3E2B-4188-9BDA-ECA9878B8D48}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{BCFF5F55-6F44-11D2-86F8-00104B265ED5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{813A22E0-3E2B-4188-9BDA-ECA9878B8D48}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BCFF5F55-6F44-11D2-86F8-00104B265ED5}

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16464

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v15.0.1 (el)

File : C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ta1v679x.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v24.0.1312.57

File : C:\Users\Mike\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.15] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxps://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox", "hxxps://[...]
Deleted [l.2648] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxps://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox", "hxxps://www[...]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [2017 octets] - [13/02/2013 12:06:19]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [2136 octets] - [13/02/2013 12:08:56]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [317 octets] - [13/02/2013 12:08:33]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [2026 octets] - [13/02/2013 12:09:07]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [2086 octets] ##########


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That removed a few items that you are better off without. We are done now unless you have any remaining issues.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

T : 
Congratulations. 

M 1956:
Thanks. 

unsubscribed

RF123


----------

